# home made 4 bulb CFL hood (kinda)



## Peter23 (Aug 24, 2008)

haha idk if it could be considered a hood but.. i took an oil pan i picked up from auto zone a while ago and drilled four 1&1/4 inch holes around the perimeter lined the inside with tin foil (i know its not the beat material but its better than black) lol and popped my sockets right through the holes anyone lookin to make a hood for about the cost of an oil pan and some tin foil? (15$) here it is.. lol 

*EDIT* or spray paint the pan flat white 

dont hate too hard all you DIY pro's out there.. 

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 24, 2008)

being as high as i am right now.... i forgot the pix.. lol here they are!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

You could paint the inside flat white.


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 24, 2008)

True that... :yeahthat: haha


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 24, 2008)

rattle can paintjob in flat whiiiiiite and that joker and it rocks out with its **** out.


----------



## Peter23 (Aug 24, 2008)

ill be gettin that can of paint pretty soon haha.. tin foil is kinda sloppy and loose


----------



## Tater (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah paint that thing and post some new pictures.  Way to be creative man looks like it will work like a dream.


----------



## Tater (Aug 31, 2008)

Any more pictures?  Lets see what you came out with.


----------



## rb2006 (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL, I like that. Now I have to go to Auto Zone first thing in the morning. I will be waiting for the new and improved pics too lol.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 10, 2008)

Peter23 said:
			
		

> haha idk if it could be considered a hood but.. i took an oil pan i picked up from auto zone a while ago and drilled four 1&1/4 inch holes around the perimeter lined the inside with tin foil (i know its not the beat material but its better than black) lol and popped my sockets right through the holes anyone lookin to make a hood for about the cost of an oil pan and some tin foil? (15$) here it is.. lol
> 
> *EDIT* or spray paint the pan flat white
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, that's kind of cool man.  I bet a large baking pan would work well too, might be able to find cheap ones at the dollar store, hmmmm.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 10, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Thanks, that's kind of cool man. I bet a large baking pan would work well too, might be able to find cheap ones at the dollar store, hmmmm.


 
better yet a turkey pan from the dollar store, safeway, or some thing and it will last a long time. Good on reflection too  .


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 10, 2008)

Agreed on the paint but the foil is bad.Could make hot spot. Very cool tho!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*:yeahthat:

darn hotspots!

Painting it white should make the light spread silky smooth though!*


----------

